# GHRP-2 & MOD-GRF



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Both of these peptides are 5mg, GHRP-2 5mg & Mod GRF 1-29 CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5mg.

Just want to check my maths, they arrived this morning and i put them straight into the freezer, i have 30ml of bacs water.

want to run them 3 times a day. 100mcg for the GHRP-2 and 50mcg in the same barrel of Mod GRF

So i read somewere that an ideal amount of bacs is 0.5ml per 1mg

So for my 5mg powders mix 2.5ml of bacs water.

would this make 100mcg tick mark 3? (tick mark three meaning plunger pushed all the way in then 3 little marks)

And my mod 1 tick mark for 50mcg?

Is it ok to draw them into the same barrel?

And once reconed keep in the fridge?

is it worth starting tonight before bed or wait for a full day? no carbs or fats 20mins before and after shots too?

How about after workouts just have whey instead of maltodextrin mixed in?

Thanks


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

There go go mate

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah i used that just wanted to double check all my results and the other questions 

thanks though

Reps cos i got that link off another post of yours


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

5mg for GHRH(cjc or Mod GRF) is to much as the half life is shorter than GHRP so even at 3 x daily it will degrade before you use it.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Both of these peptides are 5mg, GHRP-2 5mg & Mod GRF 1-29 CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5mg.
> 
> Just want to check my maths, they arrived this morning and i put them straight into the freezer, i have 30ml of bacs water.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 5mg for GHRH(cjc or Mod GRF) is to much as the half life is shorter than GHRP so even at 3 x daily it will degrade before you use it.


Sorry i don't understand?

Is there to much in the vial?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You might find this link useful mate...

http://gmjbodybuilding.com/aas-peptides-30/guide-ghrps-ghrhs-419/


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

These are what i have 4x Ghrp-2 and 2x Mod that i was hoping on running at half the dose of the GHRP, but if needs be i'll just buy 2 more Mod grf so i dont denature the peps



Do other people get 5mg of mod? or isit usually sold in 2mg?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

It normally in 2mg vials mate as it doesn't keep aslong as GHRP I believe, I could be talking sh!t though as I'm still learning/researching them myself...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah alot of people have said it should be 2mg :/

is there info on degeneration times when re-conned and left in fridge?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Yeah alot of people have said it should be 2mg :/
> 
> is there info on degeneration times when re-conned and left in fridge?


Might be best to pre-load your pins and freeze them maybe?!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

This is harder than home brewing lol, i think i am making it harder than it needs to be, heads a toilet after training lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> Sorry i don't understand?
> 
> Is there to much in the vial?


5mg is to much as GHRH does not keep as long as GHRP therefore it will degenerate quicker......this is why it is normally in 2mg vials....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

were did u get ur peps from ?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

cant say :/ but they are meant to be good, only time will tell.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 5mg is to much as GHRH does not keep as long as GHRP therefore it will degenerate quicker......this is why it is normally in 2mg vials....


Oki doki mate, i'm unsure why they have dosed mine like that then!

What would you recommend as i'v bought them now? iv just mixed 2ml of BW with 1 vial of each peptide makes for 2 ticks on a slin pin per 100mcg dose to keep it simple.

Would it be worth dosing some slin pins up and freezing them Pscarb?


----------



## JannikJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Think you should ask DatBTrue on his own forum just google his name he is the über geek of peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JannikJ said:


> Think you should ask DatBTrue on his own forum just google his name he is the über geek of peptides.


and he will say exactly the same as that is where 99% of mine and most other peoples knowledge comes from when it comes to peptides


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump the bold



jjcooper said:


> Oki doki mate, i'm unsure why they have dosed mine like that then!
> 
> What would you recommend as i'v bought them now? iv just mixed 2ml of BW with 1 vial of each peptide makes for 2 ticks on a slin pin per 100mcg dose to keep it simple.
> 
> *Would it be worth dosing some slin pins up and freezing them Pscarb*?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> Bump the bold


i dont understand the question of would it be worth it? the GHRH is still mixed it may lengthen the half life but i cannot be sure as it is not something i do.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i dont understand the question of would it be worth it? the GHRH is still mixed it may lengthen the half life but i cannot be sure as it is not something i do.


Okay mate no probs just wondered if it would slow the degrading down if i froze 1ml. then i can just use the other 1 ml out of the fridge.


----------

